
Antibiotic-Resistant Bacteria Moving From South Asia to U.S. - jacquesm
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/12/world/asia/12bug.html
======
tomwalker
This is a particularly scary thing.

Evolution is warfare and this is going to be a huge problem over the next 20
years.

Seeing it on the front end, it is the elderly and chronically ill that are
dying from these primarily but also providing the breading grounds for them in
the developed countries.

As the population gets older and sicker we will need a breakthrough to stop a
huge wave of death.

Spanish flu in the early 20th century killed more than the 1st world war
apparently.

